# jack Herer



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2011)

I posted this on my grow journal, but wanted a larger viewing audience cause I am surprised and now I am View attachment DSCF0573.JPG
Miss Braggy pants.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 31, 2011)

hey as long as you dont ***** about our bad typing...

beautiful buds my friend just awesome what is the taste like?


----------



## ArtVandolay (Jan 31, 2011)

Wow!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2011)

2 Dog: It tastes better then it smells. smells kinda like mint ****. nice huh, your glad I shard that huh. 
The taste is mild, not harsh in any way. It tastes good, but man did I get toasted harvesting her. 
I will never complain about grammar nor punctuation, nor spelling. I can't do none of  them.lol But I can grow BUD, now thanks to you guys.

Thanks Art.


----------



## slowmo77 (Jan 31, 2011)

nice bud Rose. isn't it a great feeling to grow something like that!!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2011)

i am still in shock. I really can't believe it. I have never had any weight in yield compared to this. Dumbfounded may be the word.


----------



## 2Dog (Jan 31, 2011)

now u r truly hooked...


----------



## nova564t (Jan 31, 2011)

Very nice!!!:clap:


----------



## sawhse (Jan 31, 2011)

wow mrs RB thats some great buds you got.


----------



## SPEARCHUCKER (Jan 31, 2011)

Beautiful. JH will always be my fav.


----------



## Peter Jennings (Jan 31, 2011)

Great job Mrs Braggy pants!


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2011)

I am Mrs braggy pants. 
Thank you Peter.

Thank you Spear

sawhse, I appreciate the compliment, thank you.

Thanks Nova.

2Dog, if I get any more hooked I am going to need a twelve step program or something. It is so fun when it works out well, and such a drag when it doesn't.


----------



## umbra (Jan 31, 2011)

very nicely done. now you know why people spend so much money on genetics.


----------



## Rosebud (Jan 31, 2011)

Thank you Umbra, I have learned from you. I think the lights were the biggest difference. But, genetics are great. I got lucky as this was a clone of a clone  at a dispensary.
Thanks again Umbra.


----------



## oldone (Feb 1, 2011)

Excellent!   :aok:


----------



## kaotik (Feb 1, 2011)

very nice, rose 
congrats


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2011)

Thank you Kaotik. 

Thanks oldone.

Couldn't have done it without MP.


----------



## the chef (Feb 1, 2011)

I'm going over Rosiie's house!


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 1, 2011)

Come on over cheffy, I will roll you a joint, plug in the vape, fill the bong, stoke the pipe, and make you a corned beef sandwich. Deal?


----------



## tcbud (Feb 1, 2011)

Did I just read "Party at Rosie's"?  and a corned beef sandwich?

Im in......just follow the cloud?  I'll take corned beef with MJ mayo please.

Great Job Girl!


----------



## Alistair (Feb 1, 2011)

Very nicely done, Rosebud.  You have reason to brag.


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 2, 2011)

That's right Tc, come on over we will bust open that big ole bud and have us a proper party. It has been long since i was at an old fashioned pot party. Do they still have those?
Thank you to TC.

Thank you *Alistair* I will try to be over my bragging now.


----------



## Gixxerman420 (Feb 7, 2011)

Was this a single cola grow? I guess what I mean is, did you top this plant or do any LST to it? Was this the "big bud" of the plant? She's a bute! Congrats! What was the final dry weight?


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2011)

This was a single cola, i did not lst or anything to this plant. I think the cola weighed 8 ounces wet and dried to 2.5. My stuff usually dries to 1/4 of the wet weight. 
She is curing now and smokes great. Thanks gix.


----------



## Irish (Feb 25, 2011)

very nice job you have done rose...peace...


----------



## SensiStarFan (Feb 25, 2011)

Rosebud said:
			
		

> 2 Dog: It tastes better then it smells. smells kinda like mint ****. nice huh, your glad I shard that huh.


 
Not really, I laughed and spit cheap chardonnay on my desk and monitor.  But that's my fault for drinking cheap chardonnay.  

The Jack Herrer looks great Rosebud.  I wanted to try it but I read it can be hard to grow so I stayed away.  It looks like it might be worth the learning curve though 

-SSF-


----------

